# Podcast So You Can "Hear" Me



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

OK, I am getting the hand of this podcast thing and just made my first successful one in over a decade.

Obviously, I need to find my voice and rhythm again, but I still wanted to post this one to say hello.

If y'all get into this as well, I'll bet we can talk the execs into letting us have a subforum for our podcasts/youtubes.

My podbean page is dentonatprepperforums.

Along with working on my recording voice, I want to work on recording interviews through Skype with y'all.

Does all this sound fun? I think so.

Anyway, here is the podcast:

https://dentonatprepperforums.podbean.com/mf/play/3nifzr/26_Jun_PF_Pod.mp3


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

DENTON, If I did not know any better, I would have thought it was Tommy Lee Jones speaking!

The voice similarities and mannerisms are much alike. LOL, LOL, LOL!

I know nothing about podcast or skype and don't care to.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Ah, with Skype I'd just break the camera.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

SOCOM42 said:


> DENTON, If I did not know any better, I would have thought it was Tommy Lee Jones speaking!
> 
> The voice similarities and mannerisms are much alike. LOL, LOL, LOL!
> 
> I know nothing about podcast or skype and don't care to.


When I was a teen and young adult, I sounded like Elvis. After many cases of smokes, countless gallons of booze, a few nose-break incidents and many years of unchecked acid reflux, I now sound like Tommy Lee Jones?

Not nearly as sexy.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> Ah, with Skype I'd just break the camera.


No video. I'm figuring the podcast recordings will be more bandwidth friendly for those who need it that way.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I've uploaded exactly 1 video to youtube, and I've had exactly 0 views. I can't take any more heartbreak.

But you have courage, Denton, and you sounded okay. Pod on, Bro.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

sideKahr said:


> I've uploaded exactly 1 video to youtube, and I've had exactly 0 views. I can't take any more heartbreak.
> 
> But you have courage, Denton, and you sounded okay. Pod on, Bro.


Oh, it's easy to make podcasts for our little community, here. I hope many of y'all will join me!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

It is nice being able to put a voice with the words. I fully expected the y'alls, you are a southern man. I didn't expect such a deep voice. I feel that reloading is a valuable asset, I hope you learn how to do it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, it's easy to make podcasts for our little community, here. I hope many of y'all will join me!


Denton,

Who is your intended audience for our little community chats?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Auntie said:


> It is nice being able to put a voice with the words. I fully expected the y'alls, you are a southern man. I didn't expect such a deep voice. I feel that reloading is a valuable asset, I hope you learn how to do it.


Auntie ....... didn't ya know? Every southerner has a deep voice and drawl. Ya'll got it now?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Slippy approved.

But can we please get back to bashing muslimes, illegals and libtards?

Thanks


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

Broccoli sprouts are ok, I'd take the full grown variety myself.

And if you're really looking to get into reloading don't do what I did and go with a single station press. While single station presses are a great way to learn they are SLOW.

thanks for the podcast Denton.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

That's pretty good Denton. Now Slippy can put a voice to the " YOUR BANNED" notice.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

John Galt said:


> Broccoli sprouts are ok, I'd take the full grown variety myself.
> 
> And if you're really looking to get into reloading don't do what I did and go with a single station press. While single station presses are a great way to learn they are SLOW.
> 
> thanks for the podcast Denton.


As a matter of fact, I have a Lee and the .308 dies. I simply need to get to work!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Slippy approved.
> 
> But can we please get back to bashing muslimes, illegals and libtards?
> 
> Thanks


Do you have Skype? We'll do a podcast together and bash all three!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Denton,
> 
> Who is your intended audience for our little community chats?


What do you mean? Our little community. If others eavesdrop, then that is OK. Maybe they'll stop by and join.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Denton said:


> Do you have Skype? We'll do a podcast together and bash all three!


It's been a while but I got a pretty bad case of the Skype as a young man. Nothing that penicillin couldn't clear up!


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I absolutely love this! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Denton said:


> Oh, it's easy to make podcasts for our little community, here. I hope many of y'all will join me!


Denton,

Either you misunderstood my inquiry or I missed your intent. I thought you wanted to do pod cast interviews and or skype interviews with some PF members, therefore my question on who the targeted audience was. If I have fell overboard, please throw me a lifeline.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> Denton,
> 
> Either you misunderstood my inquiry or I missed your intent. I thought you wanted to do pod cast interviews and or skype interviews with some PF members, therefore my question on who the targeted audience was. If I have fell overboard, please throw me a lifeline.


Us! The members of the PF community! I am targeting all of us with this idea!:tango_face_smile:


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Are we going to be getting a new podcast soon? Any idea what the subject will be?


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Auntie said:


> Are we going to be getting a new podcast soon? Any idea what the subject will be?


Was going to do one last night, but got caught up in House, M.D. DVDs.

The topic? Hillary, of course! :laugh: Will do it this morning, before work.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sorry about it being disjointed, convoluted and nothing more than a ramble. I was too busy concentrating on my stuffy sinuses. Summer in Alabama.

http://dentonatprepperforums.podbea...untry/?token=b1b34608387686880d67725071018d6b


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

@Denton thanks for telling the truth from a simplistic but accurate worldview......... and thanks again for the reminder that we still have much to smile about.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

A Watchman said:


> @Denton thanks for telling the truth from a simplistic but accurate worldview......... and thanks again for the reminder that we still have much to smile about.


I can't believe I am thanking someone for calling me simple-minded, but thanks.

Hey. Download Skype. I find it really difficult to talk to myself.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I do better typing. My voice was once described as flogging a seagull to death with a bagpipe.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You did well Denton. You have to break it down in small steps for some folks to see the big picture, and likewise its small steps that brought us here to this dilemma.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thanks Denton, you are right. We are sliding down the slippery slope that has been created. With each step we will go faster and faster.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@Denton Well done sir. You have and easygoing conversational way of speaking on a mic. Most people don't, they feel too self conscious.

Hate to steal a Slippyism but Sasquatch Approved! As a former radio personality and podcaster I support anyone taking a shot at podcasting. With that said I want to help you out if you wouldn't mind. I'll PM you with more info.


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

Humor and truth, love it!


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@Denton go the store and get some Nasonex. It is pricey but it works.


----------

